# [emerge] Conflit xorg-server / nvidia-flx [inrésolvable]

## cloud64

Bonjour.

En voulant mettre a jour mon world j'obtiens cette erreur :

```
[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762
```

Comment puis je réparer cela ?

Merci.Last edited by cloud64 on Sun Jun 04, 2006 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloud64

En recherchant, il semble que que les drivers nvidia ne sont pas compatibles avec Xorg 7.1 qui utilise xorg-server 1.1.0 ... Donc la seule solution est de rester en nv.

Si quelqu'un a quand meme une solution, je suis a l'ecoute.

Merci.

----------

## kopp

Tu as deux possibilités :

soit tu retourne à xorg 7.0 avec xorg-server-1.0.2 et les pilotes nvidia fonctionneront,

soit tu restes à xorg 7.1 et tu attends que nVidia refasse des pilotes compatible avec le dernier Xorg.

On en discute ici par exemple : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467878.html

----------

## ryo-san

hum, en plus  il va falloir patienter un peu  avant de voir une nouvelle mouture ...

----------

## cloud64

Ouch ca promet   :Confused: 

----------

## Cid_vicious_121

Comme je l'ai dit ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468300.html au moment de mettre Xorg-server-1.1.0 je n'ai pas eu de problèmes de la part de portage donc j'avais Nvidia-glx avant de mettre à jour Xorg-server et... j'ai toujours l'accélération graphique donc le driver nvidia et le système opengl de xorg-server-1.1.0 sont compatibles... (j'ai bel et bien pu switcher avec eselect à l'interface Nvidia d'opengl)

----------

## kopp

Oui, tu as switché, mais est ce que ça fonctionne réllement ? As-tu de la 3D ?

----------

## Cid_vicious_121

Oui justement j'ai 1300fps avec glxgears alors je pense que ça marche lol

EDIT: MAIS... mon problème de polices (dans le poste que j'ai linké plus haut) est lié... l'accélération graphique marche mais les polices foirent.

----------

## titoucha

1300fps c'est ce que j'atteind avec une 6200 et le driver NV sous xorg 7.1, donc d'après moi tu n'est pas avec les drivers nvidia.

Edit: j'ai oublié de préciser c'est avec la glx activée.Last edited by titoucha on Mon Jun 05, 2006 8:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cid_vicious_121

C'est un portable avec une geForce Go5200 libComposites et transparence activées...

EDIT: je viens tout juste d'activer glx avec le driver nv et (sans la transparence sinon je suis à 2-3 fps...) je tourne à 315fps...

----------

## titoucha

Je viens d'activer le Composite et de passer en 24 bits et j'ai maintenant 1850fps.

PS: mes testes précédents étaient en 16bits pour la couleur.

----------

## MpJin

J'ai xorg-server-1.1.0 avec nvidia-glx-1.0.8762 et je n'ai pas de problème d'accélération 3D ou de polices.

J'utilise en outre xgl/compiz.

----------

## titoucha

Je ne sais pas comment tu as fait mais j'ai essayé de compiler nvidia-glx et emerge refuse avec le message  *Quote:*   

> >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762)

 

----------

## xaviermiller

l'astuce :

```
emerge --unmerge xorg-server && emerge --update nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel nvidia-settings
```

mais le rafraîchissement de l'affichage ne marche pas, surtout avec thunderbird et firefox :'(

bref je suis passé au pilote open source, et il va un peu mieux

----------

## dapsaille

erffff .. mon dieu mon firefox et thunderbird ne raffraichissent pas malgré le fait que j'utilise nv en driver ... 

d'ou vient ce problème ?

----------

## lesourbe

[insoluble] ?

ou à la mode des media (qui préfère les verbes du premier groupe)

[insolutionable]

----------

## kopp

ou insolvable aussi ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ou insolvable aussi ?

 

apparement c'est réservé au contexte juridique.

----------

## ko-bahn

Je proposerais bien "irrésolvable". En tout cas ça sonne bien à mon oreille.

----------

## Darkael

Je pense que le mot que vous chercher est "insoluble", tout ce qui est avec "solvable" concerne seulement l'argent et le droit.

Plus sérieusement, c'est quand même étonnant que xorg7.1 soit passé en unstable alors qu'il casse des choses chez pas mal de gens. Manque de tests/testeurs, ou simple gaffe?

----------

## guilc

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Je pense que le mot que vous chercher est "insoluble", tout ce qui est avec "solvable" concerne seulement l'argent et le droit.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, c'est quand même étonnant que xorg7.1 soit passé en unstable alors qu'il casse des choses chez pas mal de gens. Manque de tests/testeurs, ou simple gaffe?

 

Bah ça casse rien ! t'es pas obligé d'utiliser le driver proprio !   :Laughing: 

Et si les distros passent vite en 7.1 (mandrake l'a fait en premier dans cooker), ça pousse aussi nvidia et ati a se bouger...

----------

## ltememe

ma décision fut prise suite à quelques posts que j'ai pu lire sur ce forum : exit le drivers proprio nvidia, bienvenue au driver nv....

et xorg est en train de se compiler  :Smile: 

merci le libre !

----------

## lesourbe

mais comme on dit au casino :

on ne joue plus ...

----------

